# Συνεορτασμός του Πάσχα Ορθοδόξων και Καθολικών



## nickel (Aug 26, 2013)

Δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να προχωρήσω στους περίπλοκους μαθηματικούς υπολογισμούς της ημερομηνίας του Πάσχα και έχω μείνει στο να καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο Γρηγοριανό ημερολόγιο που έχουν οι Δυτικοί σε όλα τους και το Ιουλιανό που έχει η δική μας εκκλησία στον υπολογισμό του Πάσχα (στις άλλες γιορτές εφαρμόζει το πολιτικό ημερολόγιο, το Γρηγοριανό).

Επειδή λοιπόν δεν έχω την υπομονή να ασχοληθώ με αυτά τα ηλίθια μαθηματικά, διάβασα με έκπληξη σε ένα μπλογκ ότι:

Τον 21ο αιώνα [το Πάσχα των Ορθοδόξων και των Καθολικών] συμπίπτει 31 φορές. Όμως μετά το 2099 θα ξανασυμπέσουν μετά από 801 χρόνια, το 2900 μ.Χ.!
http://karamatskos.blogspot.gr/2012/04/blog-post_07.html

Το θαυμαστικό, δικό μου.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν πώς γίνεται και συμπίπτουν οι δύο ημερομηνίες. Ελπίζω να αποφασίσουν κάποια στιγμή να γίνει το Πάσχα σταθερή γιορτή, με ίδια ημερομηνία σε Ανατολή και Δύση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2013)

Αστειεύεσαι καλέ μου... εδώ έχουν κάνει τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να μην είναι σταθερή. Επινοούν όσο το δυνατόν περιπλοκότερα συστήματα υπολογισμού, μην τυχόν και διευκολυνθεί το ποίμνιο. Αφού αυτή είναι η δουλειά καθε ιερατείου: να εφευρίσκει τρόπους για να φαίνεται ότι έχει ανώτερες γνώσεις και ότι συνεπώς είναι απαραίτητο για να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του. 

Η μέρα εορτασμού του Πάσχα ήταν ο πρώτος μεγάλος καυγάς των χριστιανών ιεραρχών, καθένας γιόρταζε όποτε του κάπνιζε, μέχρι που ο αυτοκράτορας Κωνσταντίνος τους μάζεψε όλους στην πρώτη οικουμενική σύνοδο και τους ανάγκασε στην κυριολεξία να ορίσουν πότε θα το γιορτάζουν. Και θες τώρα να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους καθολικοί και ορθόδοξοι; Αυτοί που ψάχνουν κάθε αφορμή για να φανούν διαφορετικοί, από το πούθε εκπορεύεται το άγιο πνεύμα ως το μη περαιτέρω;

Μην περιμένεις όρθιος...

Σκέψη: αν θες χριστιανικές γιορτές, θα υφίστασαι και τους χριστιανούς παπάδες, που θα σου λένε πώς και πότε θα γιορτάζεις. Μπορούμε όμως να θεσπίσουμε ένα άθρησκο Πάσχα, σιγά-σιγά. Να βρούμε μια σταθερή ημερομηνία και να σουβλίζουμε τα αρνιά μας, και όσοι ψηστοί ας προσέλθουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να βρούμε μια σταθερή ημερομηνία και να σουβλίζουμε τα αρνιά μας, και όσοι ψηστοί ας προσέλθουν.


Τη δεύτερη Κυριακή κάθε μήνα;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν πώς γίνεται και συμπίπτουν οι δύο ημερομηνίες. Ελπίζω να αποφασίσουν κάποια στιγμή να γίνει το Πάσχα σταθερή γιορτή, με ίδια ημερομηνία σε Ανατολή και Δύση.


Στην Ελλάδα πάντως το Πάσχα καθολικών και ορθοδόξων συμπίπτει κάθε χρόνο. Δεν ξέρω με βάση ποια συμφωνία, ξέρω όμως ότι γίνεται για να μη γιορτάζει ο ένας στη Σαρακοστή του άλλου.



nickel said:


> Τη δεύτερη Κυριακή κάθε μήνα;


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Προτείνω μάλιστα να σουβλίζονται παϊδάκια στα κάρβουνα - πού να σουβλίζεις κοτζάμ αρνί μόνο για την πέτσα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Δεν συμπίπτει, συνεορτάζεται :). Ακριβώς επειδή στο παρελθόν, σε περιοχές ανήσυχης συγκατοίκησης και εποχές μεγαλύτερης θρησκευτικότητας, υπήρχαν περιπτώσεις όπου ο ένας χτυπούσε τις καμπάνες τη Μεγάλη Παρασκευή του άλλου...


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2013)

Πάντως ελπίζω όταν θα τα βρούνε (αν τα βρούνε) να μην γιορτάζουμε το Πάσχα 20 Μαρτίου, όπως έγινε πριν μερικά χρόνια στην Εσπερία. Θα μας χαλάσει το καρναβάλι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2013)

...
20 Μαρτίου δεν έχουν ακόμα θρέψει καλά τα μανάρια, και Λαμπρή χωρίς οβελία είναι σαν σκορδαλιά χωρίς σκόρδο ή σαν τυρί από σόγια, άνοστο.


----------

